# MTH 20th Century Limited 1940 Colors 10-car consist in HO



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

http://youtu.be/_O2dPldEPSA

SIMPLY AMAZING! I want to start getting into dcc so i can get these features! My favorite feature is the smoke. Not a lot of dcc steam locomotives have a smoke generator installed, and that just sucks. But MTH always manages to amaze me!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

MTH you either love them or hate them ,I love what I have from MTH but I also have had my share of issues to ,that's y my big boy is heading to Sean ,


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

like what?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20997

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20411


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

so their engine pilots for steamers suck...didnt know that. i wonder how much weight is enough to keep my 4-8-4's on the tracks. they are jumpy


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the biggest problem with todays engines is the plastic they are made of just isn't heavy enough. Compared with the older cast metal engines the new stuff is very light weight and therefore has less traction with less weight on the drivers. They,the new engines, are under powered too so if you add enough weight to get good traction you will lose some hauling capacity. More weight and more power will get you a better engine. pete


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

well in my case the MTH big boy is heavy like alot of articulated & it is driven by plastic dogbones & as you can figure out plastic pushing metal well it wears out ontop of that the angle that goes from the dog bones to the motor is way to steep making the plastic wear out faster ,also my son 2-8-2 caught fire & my BERKSHIRE 757 is acting posessed so MTH has issues but are beautiful looking


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I too have trouble with my bachmann 4-8-4 units. The front trucks derail due to lack of sufficient weight on them. yeah, the tracks are on the carpet, but that's pretty much not really my fault since the entire apt is 95% carpet. The only non-carpet part inside is the little square that covers the area of the front door...which isn't nearly enough space for 22" radius turns (not to mention you dont want to be installing any railroads by the front door lol)


----------



## RufusRoc (Aug 15, 2012)

This set looks great and I really want to pick one up. Sadly, my layout consists of 1/2 18" and 1/2 22" curves. Does anyone know if the cars in this set can be modified to run on 18" turns?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Is BLI steam locomotive better than MTH or not?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLI-1196-Br...575490?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43bcd04882


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

blackz28 said:


> http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20997
> 
> http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20411


Oh yeah, I think i had the same problem with my bachmann 4-8-4 northerns. I wish that manufacturers would add the option of having interchangeable pieces. You would just remove the plastic pilot (cow catcher) and snap in the metal one. It could be just THAT EASY!


----------

